# you think this weekend is too early???????



## benelli85 (Jan 26, 2009)

i was thinking of either heading out this weekend fri night. Do you think that it too early for snows to be piled up north of brookings ? should i wait til mon or tues? and if anyone wants to meet up for a hunt let me know i have 24dz sillosocks and 150rags sillo rotary ecaller trailer wheeler and otter sled and 7 fliers


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

benelli85 said:


> i was thinking of either heading out this weekend fri night. Do you think that it too early for snows to be piled up north of brookings ? should i wait til mon or tues? and if anyone wants to meet up for a hunt let me know i have 24dz sillosocks and 150rags sillo rotary ecaller trailer wheeler and otter sled and 7 fliers


There's already birds building there the past couple days.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Plenty of birds to hunt now!


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Do you think there will be plenty of geese around between the redfeild aberdeen area tis weekend ? Or will we be too late?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

THEY ARE ALL GOING TO BE GONE INTO ND THIS WEEKEND! ESPECIALLY BETWEEN REDFIELD AND ABERDEEN!


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

And it will only take them a week to get from south dakota all the way through north dakota into canada


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

This is nuts doesnt ND have alot of snow or is the snow map wrong? It looks like devils lake has two feet or more by the map!!


----------



## whitecheek86 (Mar 3, 2010)

The map must be wrong... I talked to a buddy up in the Jamestown area yesterday and he said that most of the fields are about 50 % bare with alot of sheetwater already...


----------



## T0MCHANDLER (Mar 5, 2009)

teamshakeandbake said:


> And it will only take them a week to get from south dakota all the way through north dakota into canada


I think this is a reference to the first birds...The leading edge of the migration. If there are birds crossing into Canada in a week that does not mean they have all left SD. Imagine grabing the end of a Slinky and giving a yank. no mater how fast and hard the front end moves the back end will take its time to catch up.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

I made a 100 mile loop last night and it seems like the birds by aberdeen are tryin to stay. But the ones that flew over my place and the ones that were resting were pushing hard when they got up. I followed them all the way into ND.


----------



## not for hire goose guide (Feb 21, 2006)

Andy Weber said:


> I made a 100 mile loop last night and it seems like the birds by aberdeen are tryin to stay. But the ones that flew over my place and the ones that were resting were pushing hard when they got up. I followed them all the way into ND.


EXACTLY!


----------



## foldem_up_mn (Mar 18, 2008)

was just up there this morning..trust me there will be geese there for a while but good luck gettin on any birds saw about as many hunters as birds i think the whole state of MN must of heard bout it cuz every plate was from MN


----------

